# Changement RAM - Problème au démarrage



## ArthurGDB (8 Mai 2016)

Bonjour à tous !

Je me permets de solliciter votre aide car j'ai un petit soucis avec mon Macbook Pro datant de 2010.
Acheté à l'origine avec 4go de RAM, j'ai décidé d'acheter deux barrettes de 4go pour passer à 8go et lui donner une nouvelle jeunesse. Je me suis bien renseigné pour la compatibilité.

Un slot, et seulement un, n'accepte pas la barrette de 4go. Je peux ainsi mettre 6go de RAM seulement. Si je mets les 2x4go, l'ordinateur bipe au démarrage en restant en écran noir.

J'ai essayé toutes les combinaisons possibles, et j'en ai vite conclu qu'un des deux slot n'accepte pas la barrette de 4go (mais fonctionne très bien avec 2go). Étrange vu qu'il n'y a aucun problème avec le deuxième slot.

Quelqu'un aurait une idée quant à l'origine du problème ?

Merci d'avance,
Arthur


----------



## bompi (9 Mai 2016)

Quel est le modèle exact du MacBook Pro ?


----------



## ArthurGDB (9 Mai 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Quel est le modèle exact du MacBook Pro ?



C'est un Macbook Pro Mi-2010, et dans informations système il est écrit "Macbook Pro 7,1". Le processeur est un Intel Core 2 Duo 2,4 GHz. Pour la RAM, c'est du DDR3 avec une vitesse de 1066 MHz.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (9 Mai 2016)

ArthurGDB a dit:


> C'est un Macbook Pro Mi-2010, et dans informations système il est écrit "Macbook Pro 7,1". Le processeur est un Intel Core 2 Duo 2,4 GHz. Pour la RAM, c'est du DDR3 avec une vitesse de 1066 MHz.


Salut 

Tu l'as acheté où ta Ram?


----------



## ntx (9 Mai 2016)

As-tu essayé de zapper la PRAM (ça ne fait jamais de mal après une modification matériel) ou est-ce que cela bippe avant ?


----------



## ArthurGDB (9 Mai 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Tu l'as acheté où ta Ram?



Je l'ai achetée sur Amazon, par une boutique nommée Komputerbay et qui a 4,5/5 d'évaluation. De toute manière je doute que ça vienne de la qualité de la RAM vu que les deux barrettes de 4go fonctionnent individuellement sur le Port RAM 1, mais pas sur le Port RAM 2 (mon vocabulaire technique n'est surement pas adapté, j'espère que vous me comprenez)



ntx a dit:


> As-tu essayé de zapper la PRAM (ça ne fait jamais de mal après une modification matériel) ou est-ce que cela bippe avant ?



Je ne peux malheureusement pas réinitialiser la PRAM vu que lorsque j'installe les 2x4Go, je n'entends même pas le son de démarrage mais directement les "bips". Je peux la réinitialiser en mettant 1x4Go et 1x2Go mais je doute que ce soit utile si ?

Merci pour vos réponses en tout cas !


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (9 Mai 2016)

Perso je fais confiance à Crucial. 
Je ne vois pas pourquoi tu aurais un slot "figé" sur 2 Go.
Tu dois pouvoir renvoyer les mémoires et tester avec celles-ci par exemple : http://www.crucial.fr/fra/fr/macbook-pro-(13-inch,-mid-2010)/CT3309354


----------



## bompi (10 Mai 2016)

ArthurGDB a dit:


> C'est un Macbook Pro Mi-2010, et dans informations système il est écrit "Macbook Pro 7,1". Le processeur est un Intel Core 2 Duo 2,4 GHz. Pour la RAM, c'est du DDR3 avec une vitesse de 1066 MHz.


Donc, ça devrait marcher (certains Macs ne vont pas au-delà de 6 GB de RAM, bizarrement).
J'ai l'impression, d'après les tests que tu as effectués, que c'est plus un problème de carte-mère que de RAM. 
Ton ordinateur étant assez ancien il n'y a plus ni garantie ni Apple Care mais je pense qu'un tour dans un Apple Store ou chez un revendeur Apple pour un diagnostic complémentaire ne serait pas de trop.

Tu peux aussi passer un test matériel, histoire de voir.

Enfin, que dit le rapport système (menu Pomme > À propos de ce Mac > cliquer sur "System report" ou son équivalent en français (je n'ai plus le libellé en tête...)) _cf._ l'image ci-dessous :


----------



## ArthurGDB (10 Mai 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Perso je fais confiance à Crucial.
> Je ne vois pas pourquoi tu aurais un slot "figé" sur 2 Go.
> Tu dois pouvoir renvoyer les mémoires et tester avec celles-ci par exemple : http://www.crucial.fr/fra/fr/macbook-pro-(13-inch,-mid-2010)/CT3309354



Malheureusement je ne pense pas que ce soit possible de renvoyer la RAM, il me semble que le renvoi de marchandise est accepté seulement si je n'avais pas ouvert le produit. 



bompi a dit:


> Donc, ça devrait marcher (certains Macs ne vont pas au-delà de 6 GB de RAM, bizarrement).
> J'ai l'impression, d'après les tests que tu as effectués, que c'est plus un problème de carte-mère que de RAM.
> Ton ordinateur étant assez ancien il n'y a plus ni garantie ni Apple Care mais je pense qu'un tour dans un Apple Store ou chez un revendeur Apple pour un diagnostic complémentaire ne serait pas de trop.
> 
> ...



Alors pour le rapport système, lorsque je clique dessus, cela me renvoie simplement sur "informations système" avec les infos sur mon matériel. 

Ensuite, pour la carte mère, cela me semble plausible. Elle a déjà été changée il y a quelques années et il est sur que mon ordinateur n'est plus de première jeunesse... Aussi, quant à la compatibilité, je m'étais bien renseigné sur le site d'Apple, et il y est écrit que pour ce modèle de mac le maximum de RAM est de 8go. Ils conseillent même d'installer deux barrettes de la même valeur pour des performances optimales. 

Penses-tu qu'une consultation à l'Apple Care pourrait m'être vraiment utile ? En cas de problème de carte mère, le changement est bien trop coûteux... Ne serait-il pas mieux de consulter un réparateur classique (j'en ai un en bas de chez moi, implanter dans le quartier depuis bien longtemps) ?

Merci à tous pour vos réponses !


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (10 Mai 2016)

Je ne vois pas pourquoi ils ne reprendraient pas tes barrettes en indiquant que ça ne fonctionne pas. 
Ensuite si tu achètes 2 barrettes chez Crucial et que tu as le même résultat, là je suis sûr qu'ils les reprennent.


----------



## bompi (10 Mai 2016)

ArthurGDB a dit:


> <...>
> Penses-tu qu'une consultation à l'Apple Care pourrait m'être vraiment utile ? En cas de problème de carte mère, le changement est bien trop coûteux... Ne serait-il pas mieux de consulter* un réparateur classique* (j'en ai un en bas de chez moi, implanter dans le quartier depuis bien longtemps) ?
> 
> Merci à tous pour vos réponses !


Pourquoi pas, si tu as confiance en lui.
C'est vrai que tu n'as plus grand-chose à perdre, côté Apple, puisque ton appareil n'est plus garanti, mais je crains qu'une réparation par un tiers non homologué les amène à refuser purement et simplement d'intervenir par la suite (c'est une hypothèse mais je les en crois bien capables !)

Reste que s'il s'agit de la carte-mère, en trouver une autre et l'installer sera coûteux dans tous les cas : ce serait moi, je me résignerais à rester à 6 GB tant que l'ordinateur reste utilisable.


----------



## ArthurGDB (10 Mai 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Je ne vois pas pourquoi ils ne reprendraient pas tes barrettes en indiquant que ça ne fonctionne pas.
> Ensuite si tu achètes 2 barrettes chez Crucial et que tu as le même résultat, là je suis sûr qu'ils les reprennent.





bompi a dit:


> Pourquoi pas, si tu as confiance en lui.
> C'est vrai que tu n'as plus grand-chose à perdre, côté Apple, puisque ton appareil n'est plus garanti, mais je crains qu'une réparation par un tiers non homologué les amène à refuser purement et simplement d'intervenir par la suite (c'est une hypothèse mais je les en crois bien capables !)
> 
> Reste que s'il s'agit de la carte-mère, en trouver une autre et l'installer sera coûteux dans tous les cas : ce serait moi, je me résignerais à rester à 6 GB tant que l'ordinateur reste utilisable.



Alors, conclusion de l'histoire : je vais me renseigner et essayer de renvoyer mes barrettes pour prendre des Crucial, je n'ai rien à perdre à ce niveau-là.
Si cela ne fonctionne toujours pas, je pense aller demander au réparateur en bas de chez moi de jeter un oeil.

Pour information, et ça m'a moi-même beaucoup étonné, le SAV d'Apple n'est pas si mauvais (moralement parlant). Lorsqu'ils m'ont remplacé ma carte mère + mon clavier + 2-3 petites bétises, j'avais déjà bidouillé mon Mac moi-même (et cela se voyait, pas-de-vis abimé etc), ils ne m'ont absolument rien dit et ont pris en charge la réparation d'environ 950€.

Dans tous les cas, soit c'est un problème mineur que mon cher réparateur de quartier pourra identifier rapidement, soit c'est un réparation matérielle, et vu l'âge de ce Mac, je ne mettrais pas plus de 100€ dedans. 

Au final, je pense qu'on va rester sur du 6go, j'aurais perdu 22€ dans l'affaire mais il est déjà nettement plus rapide !

Un grand merci pour vos conseils en tout cas, ils m'ont été très utiles.

Arthur


----------



## jellyboy74 (14 Mai 2016)

Salut. 

Crucial ça marche pas souvent sur ces macbook. je peu te l'assurer car j'ai eu deux macbook fin 2009 et un mbp de la même année que le tiens. De même, tu nous as pas parlé de la fréquence de tes barrettes parce que forcément si t'as installé de la 1600, ça va pas marcher ! 

Donc première chose: Pour les macbook/pro en core 2 duo, la frequence max supporté par la carte mère est de 1333 mghz pour chaque barrette. Si tu met une plus grande fréquence ça passe pas. 

Deuxième chose: Crucial tu oublis pour cette génération, ça plante une fois sur deux. 

Personnellement j'ai toujours mis de la Kingston et ça passe comme pépé dans mémé.


----------



## drs (14 Mai 2016)

Etonnant ta reponse Jellyboy...
J'ai mis de la Crucial dans un mbp 2009, un imac 2010 et un macmini 2009 et aucun problème...
Et sur toutes mes machines, j'ai pris de la Crucial et je n'ai jamais eu aucun problème.

Pour ce qui est du retour, tu as, comme pour toute vente à distance, 14 jours pour changer d'avis (sauf pour les jeux video, les dvd/cd/br qui ont été ouverts)


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (14 Mai 2016)

Perso je n'ai jamais eu de soucis avec Crucial et j'évite de monter de la 1333 quand c'est la 1066 qui est préconisée.


----------



## jellyboy74 (14 Mai 2016)

C'est pour ça que je dis que ça merdouille une fois sur deux....t'as eu de la chance jusqu'à maintenant. "En général on as jamais de soucis jusqu'a que les problèmes arrivent "  (coluche)


----------



## Locke (14 Mai 2016)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> C'est pour ça que je dis que ça merdouille une fois sur deux....t'as eu de la chance jusqu'à maintenant.


Je ne pense pas que tu suives beaucoup les forums, car si tu savais le nombre de membres qui installent la marque Crucial, tu reverrais ton point de vue.

Par contre, et là ils sont très nombreux, ce sont tous qui ont installé des noname et qui pleure après. Concernant le demandeur, il pourrait y avoir un petit problème avec une seule barrette, mais je n'y crois pas dans la mesure ou chaque barrette fonctionne correctement. Donc, je pencherais plus pour un problème d'une mauvaise insertion ou d'une défectuosité d'un connecteur.


----------



## jellyboy74 (14 Mai 2016)

Si tu savais le nombre de gens qui achètent Renault et qui tombe jamais en panne...et pourtant. 

Ce que je veux dire par là c'est que c'est pas parce que beaucoup installent des Crucial que ce sont des RAM sans failles. Si tu parcours tu verra que beaucoup ont eux des soucis avec Crucial et Gskill aussi. Par défaut je rappel que les macbook de cette époque sont équipés en Hynnix. Donc ça dépend surtout de la puce, du no name en Hynnix ça passera forcément.


----------



## Locke (14 Mai 2016)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> Si tu parcours


Je pense qu'en temps que modo, je vois pas mal de messages et justement, fais une recherche avec mon pseudo, tu trouveras des messages sur les fameuses barrettes noname.


----------

